# Solved: install active directory users and computers snap in



## $lim

Does anyone know how to install the snap in for "active directory users and computers" on a XP system. I am tired of walking back to the server to reset people's paswords. It would really be helpful if i could have that snap in on my desktop. My domain controllers are windows server 2000. I have Windows XP Pro SP2.


----------



## StumpedTechy

All of the active directory information is under administration tools.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...15-c8f4-47ef-a1e4-a8dcbacff8e3&displaylang=en

(edit ERP I should have ad admin pack thats loaded seperately) I knew what I meant I just didn't type it well.


----------

